# PC Gets restart !!!!!!!



## ADI8893 (Sep 13, 2014)

Few DAYS before i have bought a Sapphaire ATI 6670 with 1GB DDR5 . i have been noticing that 
1.when i use my PC for normal use (Surfing net, Listing songs etc.) it works fine.
2.when i use to play games (having sound output via Speakers) and by chances if power cut's off the PC gets restarted.
3.when i use to play games (having sound output via headphones ) it works perfectly in the case of power cut also .
NOTE:- I am using UPS till my inverter gets started.
PC Config :- 1. INTEL core2 duo 
                  2. MOB is of Intel G41
                  3. DDR2 RAM (800 MHz) 4GB
                  4. PSU INTEX 450 W
PLZ HELP ME .WHERE IS THE PROBLEM.


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 13, 2014)

What are the UPS and speaker model numbers. Are the speakers also powered by the UPS?


----------



## ADI8893 (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks for your reply . UPS is of Microtek 600 VA, F&D SPS-800K. Plz help out i hope that my PC components ae fine ........


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 13, 2014)

How old is the UPS ? It could be because those F&D speakers suck out more power than your UPS can handle ?


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 14, 2014)

Yup, that's probably what it is. Just plug the speakers to something other than the UPS and all should be fine.


----------



## ADI8893 (Sep 14, 2014)

sir as you have told to separate the connection of both speakers and UPS i have done it but still the problem stays as it is. 
now the PC took restarted when the power fluctuated.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Sep 14, 2014)

Remove the gpu and revert to your onboard graphics. See if it has the same problem. If it does, you need a better power supply.

Edit: I don't know much about the UPS, but others can help out with that if that's the case. I wouldn't put any faith on substandard power supplies from questionable OEMs, but that could be a solution for another day. Nevertheless, switching to onboard should help you to narrow it down.


----------



## ADI8893 (Sep 14, 2014)

bro i also done this thing . in that situation it works perfectly without and restart ..........oh god plz help......


----------



## Minion (Sep 14, 2014)

Change that power supply as soon as possible I think it is the culprit it is providing unclean power to motherboard hence you are facing random restart.


----------



## ADI8893 (Sep 14, 2014)

@ Raaabo what about your views .........plz answer ......


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 14, 2014)

Does it still work fine without the speakers connected? Like on headphones its working fine?


----------



## ADI8893 (Sep 15, 2014)

yup........bro....


----------



## amjath (Sep 15, 2014)

ADI8893 said:


> *                  4. PSU INTEX 450 W*



You guys didnt see this?

- - - Updated - - -



ADI8893 said:


> bro i also done this thing . *in that situation it works perfectly *without and restart ..........oh god plz help......



Case closed. Change the PSU


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 15, 2014)

Case closed? Why would it restart using speakers and not restart when using headphones if it was a power supply problem?


----------



## ADI8893 (Sep 15, 2014)

r u sure changing the SMPS will really short out my problem.............???????? if yes then which one should i buy.......


----------



## Minion (Sep 15, 2014)

Yes,SMPS is problem if not why would your PC restart even separating Speaker from UPS and you are saying without that GPU your system runs fine that means your SMPS is not able to handle GPU.

Try to get Antec VP450 if budget is issue Corsair VS450 450 Watt PSU.


----------



## amjath (Sep 15, 2014)

Raaabo said:


> Case closed? Why would it restart using speakers and not restart when using headphones if it was a power supply problem?


 [MENTION=171627]ADI8893[/MENTION] said when not using GPU system works properly.
IMO if his PSU worn out, GPU demanding power causing PSU mpotent to power mobo.
So if [MENTION=171627]ADI8893[/MENTION] can get spare PSU and test his PC with GPU and speaker ON, then I will post my prediction/conclusion for the same


----------



## scudmissile007 (Sep 15, 2014)

[MENTION=171627]ADI8893[/MENTION] , get a spike gaurd and make saperate connections such that only CPU is powered by UPS and speakers & monitor is powered by mains and check. May be UPS is not able meet the demand of all the components. I too was facing the same problem with corsair VX550 PSU by the above solution  problem was solved.


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 18, 2014)

Didn't he say that the PC restarts when playing games using speakers, but NOT when PLAYING GAMES using headphones? 

If that was the case, then the GPU has nothing to do with it... I guess either the OP is being inaccurate or there's a communication problem somewhere.

Also, the UPS maybe unable to supply the system with power when the GPU is at full flow. This would cause any SMPS to shutdown, right? What good is is changing the SMPS without first testing the UPS.

I second the suggestion to remove the monitor and everything but the SMPS off the UPS as a trial first.


----------



## ADI8893 (Sep 20, 2014)

ok.................."What good is is changing the SMPS without first testing the UPS.

I second the suggestion to remove the monitor and everything but the SMPS off the UPS as a trial first."    couldn't understood what r u saying plz explain it . before changing my SMPS i also bought a good condition UPS ..............but still the problem stuck and i am using Windows 8 currently


----------

